# Thank you from Nipponshine



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Probably a little late, but still we would like to thank everyone who have pop down to visit and say hi and purchase from us .
Being in show for the very first time we think it is a very good experience especially in getting out the name. We understand that those who have visited our store today will have realise we have so many products other then waxes as well as understanding some of it. It is a wonderful day! Will need to thank Detailing World and Dodo Juice for organising the show! 

We cant wait to attend next year show again!


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

i came along to your stall quite a few times, was interseted in your waxes, are they made in japan?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi and its never too late to say thanks. 

Every time I passed your stall it always seemed busy so glad it was worthwhile.

I bought some of the ultra glaco rain repellant I like the idea of the applicator sponge attached to the product similar to gummi pfledge that I use on my car seals. Got a bargain looking at your website prices as well. :thumb:

Thanks.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Jackie


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the wax I bought, looking forward to trying it out


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

supraGZaerotop said:


> i came along to your stall quite a few times, was interseted in your waxes, are they made in japan?


Yes they are indeed! nearly everything are made in Japan (Waxes are all made in Japan), except a tiny fraction of tiny items (less then 5 on the webpage) were from elsewhere


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

macca666 said:


> Hi and its never too late to say thanks.
> 
> Every time I passed your stall it always seemed busy so glad it was worthwhile.
> 
> ...


You welcome!  it is a lot better then we expected for the crowd. Hope you like the goodies. Are those the wax applicator? They are quite unique as yet we have seen something similar. And we would say you are very lucky too as those fly off the shelves in no time!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> Thanks Jackie


You welcome Bill, indeed i have to thank you for all the while helping since the beginning of the brand back in around 18-20 months ago :thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

turbosnoop said:


> Thanks for the wax I bought, looking forward to trying it out


We think you will like it without doubt!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Your welcome Jackie! Glad you enjoyed the show. It takes I remember having the waxes last year on the DW Stand and giving you the pricing stars! You have come a long way since then, our stand looked impressive.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the wax applicators jackie! 
Those things are awesome.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

NipponShine said:


> You welcome!  it is a lot better then we expected for the crowd. Hope you like the goodies. Are those the wax applicator? They are quite unique as yet we have seen something similar. And we would say you are very lucky too as those fly off the shelves in no time!


Not a Wax applicator it's the sponge applicator attached to the product which I think is a great idea. Had too many spray heads give up on me so an all in one product and applicator definitely gets my vote :thumb:

Never actually saw the wax applicators how did I manage to miss those.......


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

macca666 said:


> I bought some of the ultra glaco rain repellant I like the idea of the applicator sponge attached to the product similar to gummi pfledge that I use on my car seals. Got a bargain looking at your website prices as well. :thumb:


There was another product like that many moons ago, that I remember using. Used to get it from Halfords.

Also more amusing to use due to the fact it looked like something from Ann Summers :lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Haha. Have to say it doesn't look as bad in Orange. Though any time I use it I'll be thinking of this thread now.........:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Picked up some glaco ultra at Waxstock, applied today in between rain showers, can't wait to see the effects!

Thanks for the sale, your stall looked really busy all the time which is great, I would have picked up more but I ordered fusso dark and authentic especially for the show, car turned out amazing!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hereisphilly said:


> Picked up some glaco ultra at Waxstock, applied today in between rain showers, can't wait to see the effects!
> 
> Thanks for the sale, your stall looked really busy all the time which is great, I would have picked up more but I ordered fusso dark and authentic especially for the show, car turned out amazing!


Be good to hear how you get on with it. From the website ideally you've to keep it dry for 24 hours after applying to allow it to fully cure.

Not sure how we'd manage that in British weather.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Be good to hear how you get on with it. From the website ideally you've to keep it dry for 24 hours after applying to allow it to fully cure.
> 
> Not sure how we'd manage that in British weather.


Balls, wasn't aware of that! 
I may have to do another layer then
Yeah I'll post some pics up, hasn't rained yet but I think we're due some tonight, fingers crossed!
Demo looked immense tho at Waxstock


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Your welcome Jackie! Glad you enjoyed the show. It takes I remember having the waxes last year on the DW Stand and giving you the pricing stars! You have come a long way since then, our stand looked impressive.


Thank you very much can't believe that was a year ago! And about the price stars :lol: i feel so sorry for that day running around in Waxstock hall the whole day instead of staying in the stand :wall:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

stumpy90 said:


> Thanks for the wax applicators jackie!
> Those things are awesome.


Is about those unique things i enjoyed offering them! Nevermind if this concept and idea might not sell well and accepted at times at least i find someone does appreciate it!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

macca666 said:


> Not a Wax applicator it's the sponge applicator attached to the product which I think is a great idea. Had too many spray heads give up on me so an all in one product and applicator definitely gets my vote :thumb:
> 
> Never actually saw the wax applicators how did I manage to miss those.......


hahaha Thank you! The wax applicators came in the middle of the show and gone in 2 hours, thats probably why you haven't seen them!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

m1pui said:


> There was another product like that many moons ago, that I remember using. Used to get it from Halfords.
> 
> Also more amusing to use due to the fact it looked like something from Ann Summers :lol:


Probably many people won't know the fact that the long lost Rain Wizard was actually manufactured by Soft99 back in the 90s. According to Soft99 there were around few thousands made..... So the Glaco actually looks very similar in every way!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Hereisphilly said:


> Picked up some glaco ultra at Waxstock, applied today in between rain showers, can't wait to see the effects!
> 
> Thanks for the sale, your stall looked really busy all the time which is great, I would have picked up more but I ordered fusso dark and authentic especially for the show, car turned out amazing!





macca666 said:


> Be good to hear how you get on with it. From the website ideally you've to keep it dry for 24 hours after applying to allow it to fully cure.
> 
> Not sure how we'd manage that in British weather.





Hereisphilly said:


> Balls, wasn't aware of that!
> I may have to do another layer then
> Yeah I'll post some pics up, hasn't rained yet but I think we're due some tonight, fingers crossed!
> Demo looked immense tho at Waxstock


Thank you! The Glaco actually requires only 12 hours of dry surface before getting wet http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/products/carcare/glass_coating/ultra_glaco.html?pid=04146. it was put to 24 hours by us to make sure it has left as long as it could before getting wet!

Not to worry if it gets wet before that, is only durability might effect, but if you know how painless it is to remove Glaco you wouldn't hesitate to re-do it!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

NipponShine said:


> Probably many people won't know the fact that the long lost Rain Wizard was actually manufactured by Soft99 back in the 90s. According to Soft99 there were around few thousands made..... So the Glaco actually looks very similar in every way!


That is quite the nugget of information. I had no idea!!

FWIW, I preferred it to Rain X too. Bit disappointed when it stopped being sold.


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

I picked up some of the nano hard plastic coating, cant wait to give it a go, keeping it dry for a few days may be a problem in our weather. Was also tempted by the tyre coating, it looked so sticky and wet but when touched it was bone dry. And dont get me started on the wing mirror coating, that was just mad science.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

m1pui said:


> That is quite the nugget of information. I had no idea!!
> 
> FWIW, I preferred it to Rain X too. Bit disappointed when it stopped being sold.


Now you know there is one! After 20 years, it has evolve to the one in the picture below!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

lmc leroy said:


> I picked up some of the nano hard plastic coating, cant wait to give it a go, keeping it dry for a few days may be a problem in our weather. Was also tempted by the tyre coating, it looked so sticky and wet but when touched it was bone dry. And dont get me started on the wing mirror coating, that was just mad science.


That was great at least our demo caught some attention, for the nano plastic coat 24 hours no wet, and 3-4 days full curing but after 24 hours is shouldn't be matter of getting wet


----------

